# Save additional 15% off Clearance Clothing and Footwear - www.bentgate.com



## Bent Gate Mountaineering (Mar 24, 2011)

Save an additional 15% off Clearance Clothing, Clearance Footwear, and select Climbing Gear with Free Shipping through May 31, 2011.

Use coupon code: 15memorial11 at http://www.bentgate.com

Arcteryx, Mountain Hardwear, Mammut, Cloudveil, Flylow and more


----------

